# Disc Brake pads



## ScotiaLass (24 May 2015)

I think I need new front pads for my brakes.

This is the spec:
Front Brake:
Tektro HDC-330, hydraulic disc, dual piston, tooled reach adj., Light Wave style rotor, 160mm rotor

Can someone tell me what I need to buy to replace the pads?


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2015)

*HERE* you go, I think these are the ones


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 May 2015)

Thanks @ianrauk 
Any particular ones or would all of these fit?
Sorry, I know nothing about this!


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2015)

The Semi metallic ones and you're good to go  They seem to be the best all rounders I find.


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> The Semi metallic ones and you're good to go  They seem to be the best all rounders.


Great, thanks.


----------



## Falco Frank (24 May 2015)

I found some pads on Ebay from a manufacturer called EBC that I've known and used before in the motorcycle world, so I trust them as decent quality.

Not sure about your Tektro brakes but I found it easier to leave the wheels in and remove the calipers to examine and replace the existing pads on my Magura's.

Good luck.


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 May 2015)

Falco Frank said:


> I found some pads on Ebay from a manufacturer called EBC that I've known and used before in the motorcycle world, so I trust them as decent quality.
> 
> Not sure about your Tektro brakes but I found it easier to leave the wheels in and remove the calipers to examine and replace the existing pads on my Magura's.
> 
> Good luck.


I looked at some from EBC but didn't know the make or what the heck I was looking for!
I have a work stand so plan to watch some You Tube vids and go from there!


----------



## Cubist (24 May 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> Thanks @ianrauk
> Any particular ones or would all of these fit?
> Sorry, I know nothing about this!


No, just the top selection, the Auriga type with the return springs. 
Other links so you can choose your compound ( I'd suggest organic for cheapness, Kevlar (or Uberbike matrix) for performance) would be Superstarcomponents ..Pad S2 on their identifier. :
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/library/pdf/BrakePadIdentifiier.pdf
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/library/pdf/PadChart.pdf

order here: http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/shop/mountain/mountain-braking/mountain-disc-brake-pads/


or Uberbike on ebay.... use Tektro HDC 300 as your search terms:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...e+HDC+300.TRS0&_nkw=uberbike+HDC+300&_sacat=0

Nothing to choose between them, they probably come out of the same factory, but Superstar will send you some free Haribo or stickers.....


----------



## Falco Frank (24 May 2015)

The EBC website took a bit of digging through to find a fitment guide:

http://ebcbrakes.com/Assets/MTBfitments.pdf

A 330 is listed but Tektro are mentioned three times, drawings of the pads themselves at least are shown.

Here are some on Ebay but not sure if these are yours - seller is good, Ive used them myself:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ebc-Tektro-Novela-Gemini-Disc-Brake-Pad-CFA-330-Green-/181754518243


----------



## Cubist (24 May 2015)

Falco Frank said:


> The EBC website took a bit of digging through to find a fitment guide:
> 
> http://ebcbrakes.com/Assets/MTBfitments.pdf
> 
> ...


Those are the Gemini..... not the right fitting as you suspected. EBC sell them, but only via German sellers on eBay... at over a tenner a pair unfortunately.


----------



## Cubist (24 May 2015)

Interesting. The EBC fitment number is CFA327 for teh Auriga pad.... which is the same as the Deore 525.... enter that as a search term in ebay and you can get two pairs for six quid.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-D...703?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item19fb2b810f


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (25 May 2015)

@ScotiaLass here is a good video on Tektro brake pad replacement. No need to remove the caliper from the bike, just take the relevant wheel off. 

View: http://youtu.be/YFXEieKKtGo


----------



## ScotiaLass (25 May 2015)

mrbikerboy73 said:


> @ScotiaLass here is a good video on Tektro brake pad replacement. No need to remove the caliper from the bike, just take the relevant wheel off.
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/YFXEieKKtGo



Thanks. I was about to search for one of these


----------



## ScotiaLass (28 May 2015)

Just to let you know the pads arrived and have been fitted today. Piece of cake!
Thanks guys!


----------

